# H) Old metal High Elf ... Swordmasters?



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

So a friend of mine gave me some High Elf figures, all pewter. He said they were Swordmasters, but each one has a sword in one hand and a quiver of arrows on their back. I believe I have 15-18 of them. I'm not even sure which unit they are, but I wasn't planning to use them for anything. 

Also looking for some of the IoB El. Reavers.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Their the very old version of shadow warriors 3rd Edition I think based on the description

May help advertise them. Their very different from the current design ethos


----------

